# Rusty Blackbird



## rip18 (Jan 27, 2011)

A rusty blackbird from a couple of weeks ago.  They're pretty neat birds.

Nikon D3, Nikkor 600 mm w/27.5 mm extension tube, f/8, 1/400th second, ISO 800, fill flash @ -2 1/3, tripod, cropped slightly for composition.

Hope I can see it again next week!  Stand by for Public Service Announcement  about the 2011 Rusty Blackbird Blitz...  If you see a rusty blackbird between January 29 and February 13, 2011, report it!  More info here:  http://nationalzoo.si.edu/scbi/migratorybirds/research/rusty_blackbird/blitz.cfm


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool bird - don't think I've seen that one here, but will keep an eye out!


----------



## quinn (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice one rip.Thats a new more for me too.I'll keep a eye out next week.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 27, 2011)

rip, can't say as i have seen one of those myself. gonna have to check the bird sites for info on that one's range and behavior !


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting...I may have to go find some hardwood wetland...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  Hardwood wetland OR pecan orchard near wetland OR residential area with a pond...  Mine came from a suburban pond edge (and you've seen it behind my house, ronfritz).

Here is some info from a PhD student tracking rusty blackbirds right now...



> Hi everyone, the Rusty Blackbird Blitz is almost upon us!!! I have had a few people asking for advice about where to find Rusties.
> First of all, it seems like Rusties abound this year from reports we've been getting across the south and just from my own observations so chances may be good to see Rusties during the blitz. They have been quite vocal lately especially when it is sunny. I've also been seeing some amazing flocks of mixed blackbirds that almost matches descriptions of the clouds of blackbirds from the long ago past.
> 
> I wanted to pass along some advice to anyone who would like some ideas from my technician and I who have been studying the birds for the past few years during winter. I strongly recommend spending your morning hours looking around in pecan orchards or groves, especially in abandoned pecan orchards where they occur near wetlands (within a few miles). The birds I am radio-tracking spend a large proportion of their morning time especially during cold mornings in the pecan areas. They then go to the wetlands in the afternoon and in warmer weather.  This isn't to say they will not be in wetlands in the am (there may be no pecan orchards around) but just that your chances are better in pecan orchards in the am. Also, the birds often go back and forth between many areas so hanging out in a particular spot for a longer time will increase your chances of finding them. Also don't forget to check near home, these birds are known for liking residential areas too!!
> ...


----------



## leo (Jan 28, 2011)

Great detail and colors Rip


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cool. Wish I could see one. You got a great shot too.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't believe I've ever seen one.  Great shot and info.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool! Never seen one before either!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## noggin nocker (Jan 29, 2011)

nice shot. I have never seen one that I know of.


----------

